# Burns



## grasshoppa (Jul 7, 2010)

Some of you may have seen my last post - anyway, I am a beginning line cook (and thank god I've been getting a good handle on it finally and the chef says he's sees a lot of potential in me and I've stopped making as many mistakes, still a lot but, but less). But now I have a question that might be stupid or who knows, but how often do you get burned/cut at work? It seems like almost everyday I have a new burn or cut on my arms and hands - usually nothing serious, and rarely anything that opens or bleeds (I get them covered and safe of I do get them that bad) but still, my forearms look like damn , leopard - spots everywhere. IS this normal or am I just careless? ( i try to avoid them but my station is largely a flattop and when I clean it off the grease gets me or during prep I'll nick my hand with a knife, etc)


----------



## brewerjordan (Jul 24, 2010)

when i started as a line cook i did the same thing, burning and cutting myself all day, every day. just pace yourself when you are around hot fat. or sharp knifes. you will quickly learn how NOT to do something, like cleaning a flattop, (i got one of my worst burns from hot oil off a flattop while cleaning it, three days after being hired) there is also a soap, basic-H  i dont know what it is about it, but if you put it on a fresh burn and let it dry there, it will take the burn out and help your burn heal faster. good luck.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Cuts and burns are part of the job but don't have to happen every day.  Try and pace yourself like Jordan said and if you aren't comfortable with a knife, don't use it.  When I first started out I was completely uncomfortable with a big chef's knife, so I did my prep using a smaller knife until I felt comfortable enough with the larger one.  It didn't take long for me to see that I was doing things the long hard way so I made the transition fairly quickly. 

Funny you should post about burns... I put my hand on the corner of the grill today and I have an L shaped burn on the palm of my hand now.  One of the people who was working fruits neglected to say "behind" when they were behind me and I turned around not knowing they were there, so when they bumped into me I did the instinctive thing and put my hand out behind me... well.. that was the corner of the grill.. ouch!  It was set to 250F and I iced it right away so I don't think it's going to blister but it did hurt like h*** for a while.


----------



## cheesenbacon (Jul 19, 2010)

Man, if I could only count the scars....

You don't have to be new to burn yourself.

Cutting is a different story, and you'll realize that as your knife skills get better.  (huge by the way.... absolutely a must to have knife skills if you want to do this for the rest of your life). 

And I disagree with Leeniek.  (No offense Leeniek), but MY personal approach is to practice the things you aren't good at the most.  As long as it's still safe or on down/slow time.

But burns?   They will NEVER stop happening.  Eyeballs, forearms, all of your hair on the arms too, fingers, face, legs....  burns just happen man.  Most of the time, it's either a stupid mistake on your part, or somebody else burns you on accident.

Get used to it.  8^)   Wear them proudly!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

No offense taken, cheese!  We all have a different approach when it comes to cooking and what works for one person isn't going to work for the other. 

Speaking of burns the worst one I ever had was when I was working at Tim Horton's and I was helping out front for a shift (I was a baker there back in the days when they made their donuts in-store) I had set a pot of coffee to brew and I'm not sure if I hit the filter basket or my partner did but it fell onto my hand while it was brewing.  Of course silly me was more concerned with the mess I'd just made rather than taking care of my hand until the manager made me go into the back and put it under running water.  I took really good care of it and while it was a second degree burn it didn't leave a lasting mark.


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

As Cheese points out burns are accidents and cuts are mistakes. 'Bleeding for the company' is part of the job don't expect _too _much sympathy as the crew just sees the station going weedward.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif

My worst at work was similar to Leeniek's when I flipped a container of molten sauce over my hand. Discovered that night that freshly peeled, chilled potato skins to be a practical emergency treatment for a bad one...they're actually a user friendly shape to fit to your hand/arm. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If you are working behind hot line. Wear long sleeves not short. Always have a box of baking soda. If you get a burn make a past with it and water put it on burn it will ease the pain &  stop the blistering . Most of all be careful and like driving, watch out for the other guy.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

The line cooks and Sous get burns and cuts, The Chefs have to worry about saddle sores, they never give us a comfortable chair for the office. I remember a Chef I knew about 25 years ago had a recliner in his office, I have a strange feeling he didn't get burned, or cut very much............The only time I get cut, is if I'm using a dull knife, most of the burns come from sheet pan coming out of the oven. I had a fryer cook try to pick floating fries out of the oil with his fingers, that was his last day...................ChefBillyB


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

What was that fry cook thinking... picking fries out of hot boiling oil?  I can see why that was his last day...

Neither the KM or I spend enough time in the office to worry about the chair but it is comfortable!  I think I spend more time on it than the KM does as I'm the one who does the schedule.  My biggest gripe about the office is the fact that I have to spend ten minutes tidying the desk before I can sit and get some work done as it's a bit of a clutter catcher.


----------



## skatz85 (Mar 3, 2010)

its all part of it, got a pretty nasty one the other day. was tryign to flip this trout on the flat grill and weent too low and got my pinkie took skin right off. cuts and burns just come with the job. aloe works well and one of the jobs they have an aloe plant and we put it on burns. i think im gonna invest ine one.


----------



## grasshoppa (Jul 7, 2010)

ya I figured I'd have to live with burns... I've been more careful, but the other day the new guy burned me with the fryer basket because he turned the food out with too wide of a motion... now I have black crisscross pattern on my arm...that bastard haha....


----------



## cheesenbacon (Jul 19, 2010)

it might last a week.  boo hoo.  hahaha   you'll learn to love and laugh about it.  8^)


----------



## shunofthedead (Aug 1, 2010)

I agree with the less cuts always the burns comment, as my knife skills got better I cut my self far less, but I always have spotted forearms, the worst is when you know you are going to get burned because you are trying to save something form getting messed up or messy, but you cant stop yourself from going for it. be proud of them battle scars.


----------



## semperfemme (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm just like you Grasshoppa.  I've only been on my cook job for a little over a month and I have more scars on my arms than I had during my entire childhood. I not only do prep work, but also man the pizza ovens and toss dough- so a lot of my injuries come from that 400 degree monstrosity.

I think Chef assumed I was going to "go all girl" (his words not mine) when I got my first big burn, but I just slathered it in honey, put on some gauze and a bandage, slapped on a glove and got right back to work.

I honestly didn't know that I shouldn't wear short sleeves- it just gets so hot back there. I'll definitely be putting in an order for a jacket when I get paid.

Keep on truckin Hoppa. *toasts*


----------



## cookinmt (Aug 3, 2010)

I started working in high-volume breakfast joints at 14 years old, and at 30 now I suppose that means I've spent over half my life surrounded by half-asleep yet caffeine-juiced monkeys, who wildly swing scorching hot egg pans full of bacon fat in one hand, while clumsily brandishing dull chef's knives in the other. Needless to say, at this point all the real estate from my elbows to my fingertips is certified heat-resistant, kevlar-plated, and hideous.

Don't get me wrong: I'm not careless. I _was_ careless--at least for the first few years of my career when I accumulated a solid base of knife scars--before I fully gained the respect you need for both your cutlery and the blistering temperatures of your environment. Still, caution and respect will only go so far. While I can say with confidence that I haven't cut myself in well over a year (cut as in an actual cut, not an incidental ding), the burns are still always there, looming on the horizon, just waiting to brighten your day.

Case Study #1: Yesterday, I went to stir a pot of black beans another cook had left simmering on my stove. Mind you, I didn't peer into the pot as I did it, or do it distracted and hastily. Still, the stars aligned just right at that moment: the beans gurgled and a taught bubble broke just as the metal paddle twisted through them, and a single errant glop of scorching legume magma flung like a missile over the lip of the pot, through the air, and landed directly on my eyeball. Note I didn't say eye-AREA. It hit my eye-BALL. Ouch.

Case Study #2: A few months ago, a long-time friend and co-worker was kneeling in front of the fryer, giving it a solid cleaning. Another co-worker, who is no longer a part of our staff, was scrubbing the griddle to his side. She was sloppy, inattentive, and rushed, and as she jammed the red scrubber against the side of the grill amidst the gallons of oil she used to clean it, naturally a geyser of oil erupted up onto her hands and--whoops!--over the side and all over my poor friend's unexpecting head. Haha!

Obviously we long-timers can't make a big deal out of incidents like this. We rarely notice the little ones, and more often than not, we brag about the big ones. Still, it only goes to show that you can try as hard as you want, be as cautious as you can, and you'll still get burned.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## hausfrau (Aug 3, 2010)

I totally agree...it comes with the territory.  I have learned to say..."if I wanted pretty hands, I've picked the wrong career".

I am quite proud of being able to walk into the emergency room without a drop of blood on my whites or my board when I had to get cauterized.  Losing the top of my thumb was a bit of a shock.  Lesson learned:  don't hold a knife if you are in a negative head space.

Question:  is honey a good burn cure?  after ice I would presume.


----------



## semperfemme (Jul 25, 2010)

Hausfrau said:


> Question: is honey a good burn cure? after ice I would presume.


Honey is an antibacterial and humectant. It also, for reasons unknown to me, seems to wick the heat right out of a burn. You'll feel the area warm up really quickly and then all of a sudden the heat is gone and, with it, the burn pain. *shrug*

The same has been said about butter, but it's too greasy and gets everywhere where as honey will just stay put.

I've never put Ice on a burn before. LOL! Go figure. I should try that next time.


----------



## cookinmt (Aug 3, 2010)

Hausfrau said:


> Question: is honey a good burn cure? after ice I would presume.


Hmm. Well, I''ve never tried honey, so I suppose I should look into it. Over the last 3-4 years I've stuck to a "home remedy" I learned from one of our hispanic pantry boys: a healthy slather of olive oil, followed with two shots of lemon juice and a fifth of tequila. The later two are consumed, of course. To be honest, it does little to ease the pain of the burn (I'd suggest the olive oil actually makes it burn _worse_), but it's done wonders for both the prevention of burn scars _and _my disposition.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

*I can't speak for home remedies but what I was taught in school (other career)*

*Cool the burn - run cool water over the area for about 10-15 minutes (never use ice)*

*Cover the burn with a sterile gauze bandage.*

*Don't use ice.* Putting ice directly on a burn can further damage the wound.

*Don't apply butter or ointments to the burn.* This could cause infection.

*Don't break blisters.* Broken blisters are more vulnerable to infection.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

petalsandcoco said:


> *Don't use ice.* Putting ice directly on a burn can further damage the wound.
> 
> *Don't apply butter or ointments to the burn.* This could cause infection.
> 
> *Don't break blisters.* Broken blisters are more vulnerable to infection.


It's hard not to pop the blisters for some people, but I learned as a doughnut fryer that the wounds heal faster when bandaged and left alone. Less scarring too. Consider them zits, I guess. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Anyone besides me been told to hold the fresh burn over an open burner until it hurts so bad you can't stand it? I know it sounds masochistic. I guess the idea is to burn the nerve endings? Anyways, with liabilities and whatnot these days, I would never suggest it to anyone *cough*... Just curious if anyone has heard that one before.


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

I do know you _can_ sear nerve endings so fast that you feel virtually nothing....

...we used to prep the grilled lemoms with a 'kiwi' _brand _.

...it was a slow winter/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif.... we were bored /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif what can I say.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif..? ......she _dared _me!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif

......./img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

My _best_ burn story,while kitchen related, actually happened at home.....
I was completely unaware what lay in store for me as I was watching the Simpsons... though I don't remember which episode...when I heard a *POP!*

It seems my darling had put a good amount of oil in a wok pan cranked it and then got distracted....'multi-tasking' no doubt. Anyway it was raging away in the all wooden kitchen...house for that matter! So Igrabbed the battered alloy lid and tried to suffocate it but being bent outa shape, it sucked then kinda blew, flames lapping the ceiling.

Plan B...there was open sliding doors to the outside about 15 feet away so I figured I'd better get the whole thing outside! This was when I learned that if you are carrying fire you should walk backwards...unfortunately in hindsight! My hand got _hot_...._very_ hot..._too_ HOT! Aaahh! I tossed the pan in the sink...the oil dispersed and extinguished.

However, another lesson loomed concerning throwing unsecured liquid. I looked at my hand blankly wondering how it got covered with grey _plastic_!? And then the pain kicked in....

Next minute I'm on the phone to the duty Doctor with my hand in a bucket of cold water.
He talking ambulance & hospital the nearest being a 30 min. drive away.
Now I don't like to cause a fuss so I'm saying I'll be alright to drive.
He's asking how're you gonna do that?
I'll take my bucket.
Oooh...but you shouldn't have it in water more than 10min........the ambulance will have nitrous oxide...
Me and my dodgy mates had explored the potential of nitrous to the nth degree so I'm game send it round.

Out of my bucket into the cold night air and into the ambulance...all good. Three attendants bandage and then soak with chilled saline...all good still... we're off!
Oh, we just have to call in and see an old lady...she sat down in her chair and can't get up...won't be long!
Another saline pack...the last.
15 mins go by and I start to rock back and forth gripping my forearm...aaahh..
_aaahh...Doctor...said...you guys....had....nitrous!...Aaahhh..._

_OOH!_ Yes...that's right!
Ssshhoomp!....ssshoooo...sshooo....shoo.......no instruction necessary...

A little bit later I start to come round, no idea where I am or what's going on... Bright lights...cabinets...a kitchen? ...at a party? Who's that? Do I know her? She's got a uniform... a cop! sh*t! Ooh...look at my hand....what's that?..._plasti_..!?!

AAAaah!! Ssshhoomp!....ssshoooo....sshooo......shoo........

After thar I'm all good re-aquainting myself with God as I pass through the centre of the universe...

When we arrive at hospital I'm told the nitrous has to stay in the truck so I'd better have a big hit...well you don't have to tell me three times... I stagger into the emergency dept. draped over their shoulders, thanking them for their excellent service, and straight into a cubicle and a bowl of iced water and the curtain is drawn.

*2 HRS* later a nurse comes to get me to take me up to the ward....out of my bowl and into a wheelchair.
A few minutes later and I start to do the rockin' thing again....
The nurse looks at me...looks at her clipboard.....Have you had any meds?
_Aaahh.....not....yet...actuaahh..._

_OOH!_ You better have some of these....straight upstairs, a shot of peth...all over bar the healing.

Now for the 'goes round comes round'....

I was in the ward with a young boy who had been siphoning petrol and spilled it all over his jeans which had then caught alight badly burning his legs. They changed his dressings daily which was agony and tearing his Mum's heart out...
I was talking to him in the TV room and he said they offered him nitrous but it didn't work....
_*Dude....!*_
So I gave him the 411on the stuff and the next day his mum thanked me with tears of gratitude....I guess the Lord _does_ move in mysterious ways....


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

Titomike said:


> I do know you _can_ sear nerve endings so fast that you feel virtually nothing....
> 
> ...we used to prep the grilled lemoms with a 'kiwi' _brand _.


Hmmm...

Can you enlighten a non-kiwi as to what a "kiwi brand" is?

Also, lol @ your wok story. Except for the last paragraph, that is. Poor boy. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## nomnom (Aug 7, 2010)

My hands and arms are starting get covered with burns and cuts. I've been cooking for a little over a year now I think.

My most recent...I was chopping parsley and looked up to acknowledge a coworker coming in and chopped the tip of my ring finger off down to the nail.


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

left4bread said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Can you enlighten a non-kiwi as to what a "kiwi brand" is?


Kiwi ...a small, flightless bird about the size of a chicken which lays the largest egg of any bird in relation to its size. National symbol of NZ so not all kiwi(s) are fruits.

So..... "kiwi-shaped branding-iron" yeah, I know...


----------



## jeffthechef (Jun 22, 2010)

only been an apprentice for 4 months now and i've got little nicks from my knife but nothing quite as serious as you guys. That's not to say i won't get them,i just haven't yet.


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

um, I think I get it...

You branded yourself, lol.

I had friends that worked on fishing vessels in Alaska who used bent coat hangers to brand themselves at sea.

I guess boredom /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gifdoes stuff to the psyche.

Excuse me for forgetting that a kiwi is not a kiwifruit. Had a "doh!" moment when you said "flightless bird".

Anyhow, the burns heal and the fingertips grow back. I still shave my fingernails sometimes when slicing...

Burns on the forearms from moving hot sheet pans carelessly...

It's all part of working without a net.

You grow accustomed to it (the pain, that is).

(attempt at staying on topic)


----------



## daves (Jun 13, 2010)

The first week in a kitchen was hell for me with cuts. The large place I worked at had there own dishies/kitchen hands so I got thrown into the deep end and every day I would nearly get a cut. Luckily now it rarely happens and from being cut fairly bad at the start it has helped me by focusing on using perfect cutting technique. Burns I can't say anything about I must have tough skin, boiling water spilt on me doesn't really effect me nor does touching hot frypans etc.

Dave


----------



## burnthuman (Mar 29, 2010)

I always kept something called BurnGel in my kitchen first aid kit. Still have some for home use. It comes in small packets, or saturated into larger dressings. Put immediately on the burn it cools, removes the pain, and promotes healing. It's used with blanket sized dressings to wrap serious burn victims.

BH


----------



## kvonnj (Aug 3, 2010)

cheeseNbacon said:


> Man, if I could only count the scars....
> 
> You don't have to be new to burn yourself.
> 
> ...


Sometimes it's just a by-product of the kind of food you make. there was an old addage: "never trust a skinny cook." I'd add one to that time honored classic: "Never trust a hairy armed barbecue chef."


----------



## 2buckchuck (Sep 2, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago when I was working pantry and firing za's, I was pulling a pizza out of the oven, when the saute guy out of the corner of his eye noticed the door was open, not noticing though, that my arm was in it, and slams the door. I got a "good sear" on both sides, which came out to an almost ring of bubbly blisters around my arm. Ahh, good times


----------



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't believe I am posting this but, I was sauteeing onions, reached into the pan (off the heat) to taste one and burnt my thumb....on the tip. So now I have this bubbling blister on the tip of my thumb.


----------



## cookinmt (Aug 3, 2010)

_I got a "good sear" on both sides, which came out to an almost ring of bubbly blisters around my arm. Ahh, good times_

Nice!!

I mean, sorry about your luck man. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Burns and cuts are not accidents. They are carelessness., Be careful  Accidents are caused by things not under your control.Carelessness is caused by ones self.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I had a burn that was a fluke accident.  I was warming some potatoes in the salamander when the handle that  takes care of how close stuff is to the flame broke off in my hand and fell into the pot of boiling water directly below it and I was splashed with boiling water.  My coat saved me from serious burns but I was left with a scald on my neck that did heal in time.  I spent the rest of that day icing my neck and I am so thankful for my coat as it turned out to be a good piece of ppe! 

I did a nasty cut too... it was my fault though.  I was using the old knives (nella comes every Monday with sharp knives) and it was on a Monday that I decided to filet my finger.  I started out making soup with the old knives and then Nella came as I was cutting onions and stupid me didn't make the change in my brain so... the knife slipped on the onion membrane and fileted my finger.  I did not feel well at all and I should have gone home or at least to the hospital for stitches but I insisted I was ok and muddled through the rest of my shift.  Both owners were freaked out... one taped my finger up while the other one was looking like he wanted to barf.  Good times...


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Worst burn I ever got was from flipping a half pan of boiling sticky buns out onto another sheetpan, the pan was too small and the hot carmel ran down the insides of both my arms to my elbows, it took the skin with it. I had those scars for years.

I have learned from doing pulled sugar not to pop the blister, it will heal much faster. I actually did an experiment with some blisters I got from the sugar. The one I did not mess with healed and stopped hurting the fastest. Even when it does pop leave the skin on it.


----------



## junglist (Jul 13, 2010)

So far of all the kitchen injuries I've gone through, my 'Thanksgiving burn' is the most visible...

I was working in a corporate kitchen one Thanksgiving, cooking whole birds in our ovens. I went to take a sheet tray out, when I accidentally tilted the tray ever so slightly, and tons of yummy, hot turkey juice pours down on my forearm. Funny thing is I was so concerned about the food, I calmly set the tray down on a table (and didn't drop it), cleaned up all the juice that didn't spill on me, then walked up to the main office where the first aid kit was. I grabbed a sterile gauze, then went back to work...

Take the advice of others and try not to aggravate the blister. I remember a couple days after my accident feeling 'uncomfortable' with the dressing I used to cover the wound and removed it. Perfect timing for one of the associates to flirt with me and grabbed my arm tearing the blister open; and now have a 'cool scar' to tell stories about /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## thatguycancook (Sep 13, 2010)

Grasshoppa the zen of it is dont cut or burn yourself. Its going to happen every once in a while I dont care who you are but the skill in cooking is working clean; fast and safely to yourself and others around you. Its a nice feeling to finish a busy night with no cuts; burns and your chef jacket and appron still white and clean./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I got a good one today.  I accidentally touched the handle to the salamander with my forearm.  Ouch.. that one one smarted and it is definitely going to blister up if it hasn't already.  (It's been covered since I stopped running water on it)  I have three days off now so hopefully it will be better when I go back.


----------



## fryguy (Sep 2, 2009)

yeah I got one today too......had to work the line today and was cleaning the flat top and just pushed some SUPER hot oil right over about half of my pinky...OUCH!!!!   the flat top seems to be my biggest source of burns over the years.....I also have a few days off and should be good to go in a couple of days


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Mine is healing mostly ok... I have a supply of bandages and cream for tomorrow as I have to be 100% on the game.  I'm the only manager in tomorrow and I have to run the place.. foh and boh


----------



## oatdog (Sep 23, 2010)

Several years ago the cook next to me was searing foie gras. He spilled some of the oil and it went into my shoe burning my instep and arch of my foot. The skin came off when I removed the sock.

That hurt a lot.

Also a good tip is that if anyone has a burn severe enough to go the the ER they should request a large quantity of the good burn cream for later use.


----------



## F.KruegerArms (Sep 10, 2019)

I have burned myself so badly on pizza ovens, once someone opened the pizza oven door and didn't close it when he was done. we're 4 guys working in about 4 sq feet of space, I turn around and sear my forearm on the edge of the door. I ran "cold" water on it, but I can never get cold water from any tap in the kitchen. it's always luke warm for a couple of minutes, then I got the honey out, slather my arm in it, covered it in paper towel and wrapped duck tape around my arm. No first aid kit on the premises, no one seemed to care. I learned quickly that it's just part of the job. If I'm doing something I know I'm likely to burn myself doing (Cleaning Changing Fryer Oil) I'll throw a scoop of ice into a pitcher of water to dip my seared extremities in as I play Operation, trying to scrub the bottom of the fryer with steel wool without touching the sides with my arms.
I currently have a chemical burn on my left arm (grill cleaner) and another pizza oven burn on my right (lost balance pulling cart) and then while cleaning the fryer today I got a new burn on top of the latest pizza oven burn, so a big red blister on top of a partially scabbed over half healed red patch on my forearm.
I look like Freddy Krueger, at least on my forearms.
Don't even get me started on cuts...
the little tiny ones are the most painful, they get soggy and swell up, taking forever to heal and the nerves are still intact, so every little bit of water, sanitizer, vinegar, hot sauce, etc hurts worse that if I'd just cut the thing off. The best way to cut yourself is not with a knife though. Try leaving the blade going on slicer. I had cleaned it perfectly, and carefully, with it turned off, so as not to cut myself, then I flipped the sharpening wheels up and ran the blade for about half a minute. I flipped them back off the blade and realizing I had never cleaned the sharpening wheels, I reached up to see if they felts greasy or sticky and a stray finger made contact with the still spinning blade and it cut straight up the end of my index, through the nail and into the bone. had it been 90° in either direction, I would have lost the finger at the first knuckle. That one never hurt, except for the first split second.
Oh the blood, lots of blood, and my first concern was to clean up the mess, while holding a gauze pad on the wound. Finally someone found me surrounded by puddles of foaming hydrogen peroxide I had poured everywhere the blood had landed. But I was lucky that day. I got to the emergency department of the hospital, got stitches and was back at work in less than 2 hrs. lol


----------



## STEPHEN WOODARD (Aug 13, 2019)

Here is a little info....silvadene cream....costs about $80 for a small container....if you have pets ask you vet for the animal version....its about a quarter of the price. Remember.....it's going to happen, especially as a short order breakfast cook. I have a phillips head screw burn on my elbow.


----------

